# Punk & Heyman Discussion



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This should be interesting. I cannot remember the last time two amazing mic workers were put together as allies.

We have probably the greatest mouthpiece manager in history, with the (arguably) best Superstar on the Mic today.



What will come out of this?
What will Heyman say next week?
Will Lesnar butt in sometime in the middle? Ally? Foe?

Discuss.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

I marked like I was in 2nd grade. This has officially got me interested in WWE again. Look for the program to get much edgier the next couple weeks. Holy sh*t this is awesome! Punk, Lesnar, and Heyman stable please God let it happen. lol


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm just glad Heyman is hanging around for more than just Brock Lesnar. Hopefully he keeps enjoying himself and maybe he can land a GM or creative writing down the road.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome, hope it thhe start of a storyline and not jsut a cameo.

Side note: anyones Raw forum section gone?


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Between TurtleMan following me on Twitter and Heyman poking his head out of CM Punk's car I nearly stroked out due to amazing events taking place.

RAW is about to get real interesting and I can honestly feel a renewed edge coming back to WWE Programming with this.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't understand why Heyman would be involved. He's best involved as a mouthpiece for an up & coming superstar or someone who isn't great on the mic. Punk is neither of those things.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wondering how they will work Heyman in this Punk vs Cena feud. What does Heyman get out of it at all.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I can not wait to see where they go with heyman and punk together. Heyman has backed punk for years. This could get very interesting. If they get lesnar involved soon...i will mark out like a chick. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't understand why Heyman would be involved. He's best involved as a mouthpiece for an up & coming superstar or someone who isn't great on the mic. Punk is neither of those things.


They are both innovators. They belong together.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is amazing, but I hope that Heyman doesn't steal most of Punk's mic time. They need to split it. Punk is better than even Heyman, he doesn't need someone to talk for him.

I can't see Cena winning the title now, which is good. It'd be stupid if they ran with Heyman and Punk and then he immediately lost.


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

I marked out like a bitch. Let's hope this leads to something awesome.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Finally the talk on twitter with them adds up. Those two together will Lesnar potentially will be EPIC.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Buckley said:


> They are both innovators. They belong together.


I like Punk alone. I don't want the CM Punk who is involved in group or managers. Punk can stand on his own.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So Heyman appears just as AJ's job seems to be about to be up for grabs?? nice..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ambrose in the backseat of the car. :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't understand why Heyman would be involved. He's best involved as a mouthpiece for an up & coming superstar or someone who isn't great on the mic. Punk is neither of those things.



For starters, Punk is 33 ffs.

And is there even any up and coming superstars?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Epic ending. I will have to see how this plays out though, because Punk certainly doesn't need a manager. However, these two are *by far* the best personalities on the microphone in the business today. Putting the two together could be mind-blowingly epic.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is amazing, but I hope that Heyman doesn't steal most of Punk's mic time. They need to split it. Punk is better than even Heyman, he doesn't need someone to talk for him.
> 
> I can't see Cena winning the title now, which is good. It'd be stupid if they ran with Heyman and Punk and then he immediately lost.


Pretty much agreed completely.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He may not need a mouthpiece but an alliance with Lesnar would do wonders for Punk in the muscle department


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> For starters, Punk is 33 ffs.
> 
> And is there even any up and coming superstars?


I mean less established superstars. I don't like him with Punk because Punk doesn't need him. IMO Heyman's talent could be best utilized elsewhere.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It was worked to perfection. NOBODY saw it coming, and if say you did, you're full of shit. 

The team of Heyman and Punk can do no wrong in my eyes. 

It was a real MARK THE FUCK OUT moment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

And some people say how the dirt sheets are always wrong.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Hope this leads to an alliance with Heyman, Lesnar & Punk. If it did I wonder what they could call it.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is the first time in a while I've been really looking forward to the next RAW.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm intrigued, looking forward to next week which I guess was the aim, nice simple cliffhanger, I like it.

Not getting my hopes up though as we all know this time next year we'll be talking about the Punk/Heyman partnership as a wasted angle like the Nexus and the Summer of Punk.

Was Ambrose in the back of the car? a few people made that comment in the Raw thread, I didn't notice.

I guess this is what Punk was talking about when he tweeted Heyman "All the idiots bought it" and "I am the devil himself" or something like that AGES ago, well before his heel turn.



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It was worked to perfection. NOBODY saw it coming, and if say you did, you're full of shit.
> 
> The team of Heyman and Punk can do no wrong in my eyes.
> 
> It was a real MARK THE FUCK OUT moment.


I did see it coming, they spoiled a potential alliance on twitter months ago.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

First of all Paul Heyman > CM Punk on the mic

Second, This should be interesting in that it could lead to Heyman betraying Punk with Lesnar. Probably setting up a title match between the two, but then again you have The Rock at the Royal Rumble next year. It could be a stable as the rumors says.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think almost everything that was mention in the Punk worked shoot a year ago is starting to all show up. Laurinaitis, Lesnar, Heyman, Rock, etc.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't understand why Heyman would be involved. He's best involved as a mouthpiece for an up & coming superstar or someone who isn't great on the mic. Punk is neither of those things.


you're 100% correct, but he could be a mouthpiece/leader for a new stable. I cant wait to see where this goes.




JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> And some people say how the dirt sheets are always wrong.


even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I have to say that I'm actually interested in what's going to happen next. I mean, it wasn't 45 mins. ago that I regretted changing the channel to Raw. Now I want to see what'll happen with Punk and Heyman. I can't help but flashback to when Heyman wanted to make Punk the next big superstar on ECW. Now it's all coming together. Damn, who thought of this?


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

I love the holy shit chants at the end. lmao

Heres the link to the segment. Just fast forward to the end.

http://bollyline.info/youtube.php?id=MfxZPVFUozU


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

You would've just thought Jesus and God reunited.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Setting up Triple H vs CM Punk at Wrestlemania 29


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

stable of Bryan/PUNK/Brock and Heyman...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

apokalypse said:


> stable of Bryan/PUNK/Brock and Heyman...


I'd rather have Punk turn face again after he faces The Rock so we can have Punk/Bryan close Wrestlemania. We all know that is a pipedream, but Bryan needs to break out on his own so it worries me that a stable would hold him back.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I totally forgot Heyman was rumored to be "in town" tonight. Still surprised me though. First real cliffhanger since last year when the Summer of Punk began.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is amazing, but I hope that Heyman doesn't steal most of Punk's mic time. They need to split it. Punk is better than even Heyman, he doesn't need someone to talk for him.
> 
> I can't see Cena winning the title now, which is good. It'd be stupid if they ran with Heyman and Punk and then he immediately lost.


This is WWE. It doesn't matter what they do, Cena winning is always a very real possibility. 

But this should be good. I'm assuming they're gonna work with Punk's whole "I'm a Paul Heyman guy" thing and have Paul E be a guy who gives Punk the respect he deserves. Don't really see how it fits into Punk/Cena since Punk is the last guy who needs anyone talking for him (stable of Paul Heyman guys, maybe?), but fuck it, it's Paul E. I'll take it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dean Ambrose!!!!!!
I saw a scorpion on the reflection on the window!!!!!
OMGGGG


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't know how Punk being a Heel right now when IWC/non-casual mark out for Punk-Heyman...

Dean Ambrose with Punk-Heyman? nice way of intro him and put him over but he haven't pay his dues so i can't see on main event for long period.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

There is defiantly someone in that back seat.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Whole Universe will explode once they find out with these tease for few weeks the guy sit in the back sit none other than Steve Austin...


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

This felt like the old WWE giving some spice on it. It was a shocker when I saw Heyman this is so leading to SS this year and man its going to be awesome Punk and Brock just need another three amazing players in the game against probably Cenas team. However a stable would be amazing.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RKO920 said:


> There is defiantly someone in that back seat.


Definitely. It's DEFINITELY. Not defiantly, DEFINITELY.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Definitely. It's DEFINITELY. Not defiantly, DEFINITELY.


There is someone sitting defiantly in the backseat :westbrook2


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It was worked to perfection. NOBODY saw it coming, and if say you did, you're full of shit.
> 
> The team of Heyman and Punk can do no wrong in my eyes.
> 
> It was a real MARK THE FUCK OUT moment.


*They've been talking about it on twitter for months now, and with RAW being in CHI it made sense to debut the angle here.*


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i like this kind of mystery stuff...next segment they could show Heyman look at the back sit and saying something.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Amazing ending. Raw has been pretty low for the past few months. But every once and a while, they give us smarks something to jizz at. Thank you, wrestling gods.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

If Punk, Lesnar and Heyman start a stable, their entrance theme should be Pantera - "Walk"!

RE!...SPECT!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

If you look closely at the picture on page 3 you can see Dean Ambrose!

Other things I noticed in the picture:

- Chris Benoit dressed up as Sin Cara. (Cody Rhodes will remove the mask and reveal it's been Benoit all this time)
- Paul Bearer in the trunk with the Urn.
- Hornswoggle hidden in the back left wheel with the Cruiserweight Championship around his waist.
- Shane McMahon in the background running in a track suit preparing for his match against Stone Cold at Survivor Series!

Oh wait...it's just Paul Heyman and CM Punk.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:lmao at people saying they see someone in the back seat. 

excited to see where this goes regardless of haunted back seats.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Geolink said:


> I think I see Ambrose.


Am I the only one who can't see anybody in the backseat?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yea, let's all remember how we so "saw" things in the 2.21.11 promos that pointed so to Sting and how people keep "seeing" things in promos.

Nobody's in the back seat....

Looking forward to the Heyman/Punk alliance. Could be amazing.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is amazing, but I hope that Heyman doesn't steal most of Punk's mic time. They need to split it. *Punk is better than even Heyman*, he doesn't need someone to talk for him.
> 
> I can't see Cena winning the title now, which is good. It'd be stupid if they ran with Heyman and Punk and then he immediately lost.


Let's not get carried away. Heyman is top 5 all time on the mic. Punk is a slight level below him.

But yeah, it will be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

All I got to say is that I give props to Punk for using a reference to The Wire. "You come at the king, you best not miss." Punk is the Omar Little of the WWE lol.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

will94 said:


> Yea, let's all remember how we so "saw" things in the 2.21.11 promos that pointed so to Sting and how people keep "seeing" things in promos.
> 
> Nobody's in the back seat....
> 
> Looking forward to the Heyman/Punk alliance. Could be amazing.


the fans are right... that promos belongs to Sting but he didn't sign with WWE so they make it as Undertaker. Sting nearly Sign with WWE.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Those of you who are saying there's someone (or Ambrose) in the back seat are marking out just a little too hard. That car clearly had tints on the windows so you couldn't see shit on the inside unless somebody rolled down the window.

*1,800TH POST!!!!!*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

_Looks like Harold in the back seat_


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oooouuh! Heyman in Montreal!! Please!?? :mark:


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

People saying they see dean ambrose or a scorpion in the back seat lol wtf


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

heels4life said:


> _Looks like Harold in the back seat_


Harold joining up with Heyman after he grows tired of Kane and Bryan disrespecting him? I'm down.

Really though, there's no one back there.


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Dean Ambrose!!!!!!
> I saw a scorpion on the reflection on the window!!!!!
> OMGGGG












OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

IT'S STINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

RKO920 said:


> There is defiantly someone in that back seat.


*IT'S STING!*


This is going to lead to Punk vs. Sting vs. Taker. vs. Rock vs. Cena vs. Brock in a 6 man fuckery on a pole match at Wrestlemania. OMGZ, gonna be EPIC!


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *IT'S STING!*
> 
> 
> This is going to lead to Punk vs. Sting vs. Taker. vs. Rock vs. Cena vs. Brock in a 6 man fuckery on a pole match at Wrestlemania. OMGZ, gonna be EPIC!


THE RETURN OF THE ARMAGEDDON HELL IN A CELL!!!!!!!!!!! TITLE VS. STREAK VS. 4 OTHER GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

vince will ruin it like he ruins everything
this will be the apex of the angle


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

NexSES said:


> THE RETURN OF THE ARMAGEDDON HELL IN A CELL!!!!!!!!!!! TITLE VS. STREAK VS. 4 OTHER GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Joke all you want, but that would be awesome!:kanye2


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Am I the only one not excited about this?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

well there does seem to be someone in the back


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of pairing Punk with Heyman but that's mostly due to the fact that Paulie wasn't as good as he usually is during a lot of the Brock/HHH stuff. This is definitely the best way to establish Punk as the main heel so it's a smart move in that regard.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Smoogle said:


> well there does seem to be someone in the back


Jericho?


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Face it Folks..Yesterdays era's characters ARE SAVING todays crappy wwe product..

thats a FACT


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrestling02370 said:


> Am I the only one not excited about this?


Nope, not the only one. I like Paul Heyman but I still don't really care about this "development."


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

alliance said:


> Face it Folks..Yesterdays era's characters ARE SAVING todays crappy wwe product..
> 
> thats a FACT


No one ever said otherwise.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Punk doesn't need a manger, but he could take advantage of Brock Lesnar which is what I am hoping. The stable needs to be bigger IMO.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

brock the muscle, Cm punk the mouth, heyman the mind, not sure what the fourth would be


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

This looks some desperate attempt for ratings. None of the casual fans give a shit.

#FAILWWE.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

PUNK'S DRINKING THE KOOL-AID


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Wrestling02370 said:


> Am I the only one not excited about this?


Nope I could care less about this.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

this will end up being about Lesnar vs HHH.

Yeah I said it.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

Felpent said:


> This looks some desperate attempt for ratings. None of the casual fans give a shit.
> 
> #FAILWWE.


None of the casual fans give a shit? This storyline involves every casual's favorite star and WWE's poster boy john cena. Wtf


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

juiceGLC said:


> None of the casual fans give a shit? This storyline involves every casual's favorite star and WWE's poster boy john cena. Wtf


yeah, I didn't understand that comment if it has cena in it all the casuals care and will get a green erection.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

People Saying That theirs someone in the backseat reminds me so much of how everyone thought the driver in the Nexus angle was someone important.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk has always been a "Paul Heyman guy". I wonder if Brock will come back to level Sheamus so Heyman can have the WWE under his control by managing both the WWE and WHC championship?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

This new alliance could turn out to be quite dangerous.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Punk has always been a "Paul Heyman guy". I wonder if Brock will come back to level Sheamus so Heyman can have the WWE under his control by managing both the WWE and WHC championship?


hmm, sounds like a good idea...probably make Rock/Cena vs Brock/Punk sorta thing


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't believe people are excited for this, obviously it's going to be another angle WWE Fucks Up. People fall for this shit way too easily, Watch Cena win the title at NOC.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

ADR wins belt, and then joins Punk and Heyman make it happen WWE.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Punk has always been a "Paul Heyman guy". I wonder if Brock will come back to level Sheamus so Heyman can have the WWE under his control by managing both the WWE and WHC championship?


That would be badass, and Heyman could take over as RAW GM.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Can't believe people are excited for this, obviously it's going to be another angle WWE Fucks Up. People fall for this shit way too easily, Watch Cena win the title at NOC.


Let people be excited, it doesn't effect you.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Jewels said:


> Let people be excited, it doesn't effect you.


I'm letting people be excited, just pointing out the obvious they will be disappointed.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

Although I think it is absolutely silly for anyone to suggest that Ambrose is in the back seat, those people are free to get hopes up and I'm just happy to see everyone getting excited about this angle. I love the pairing of Punk & Heyman and there are some interesting ways that WWE could go with this. Not sure what it will mean in the long run, but I am very excited at all of the possibilities. And I love the idea of Lesnar joining them when he returns. A lot of great stuff could come out of this.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Can't believe people are excited for this, obviously it's going to be another angle WWE Fucks Up. People fall for this shit way too easily, Watch Cena win the title at NOC.


Honest question: why do you watch the show if you don't even like the storylines that have the potential to be good?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It was worked to perfection. NOBODY saw it coming, and if say you did, you're full of shit.



This has been in the works for months.

There was strong talk of a Heyman showing for tonight.

Punk's name was put forward as potentially being involved.

There was also talk of a major angle to play out as MNF is back next week.

When the car was shown earlier in the night, Heyman's name was put forward.

When the car was shown again later in the Cena segment, it felt as though we would get to see the driver.

At that point i guessed, that has to be Heyman, and what do you (not) know, i saw it coming, as did many others.

The end.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

you guys must be godlike to know it was coming because I had no idea they'd randomly show the driver.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

If apart of this angle is Heyman gaining more clients, it would make sense to bring in the Dudleys, or it least Bully Ray.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

I knew that Heyman was going to be in the building because Pwinsider reported on it earlier in the day. As far as them pulling the trigger on the Punk/Heyman alliance? I had an inkling that there could be something between them...I had no idea though that they were going to do it tonight.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> you guys must be godlike to know it was coming because I had no idea they'd randomly show the driver.



It certainly didn't feel like it was going to end the way it would have done, plus the car had already featured enough and now it was center-stage. You've seen it in the movies all the time, the driver pulls away but first shows their face briefly in a reveal.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> I'm letting people be excited, *just pointing out the obvious they will be disappointed.*


No one cares.

:barkley2


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

will i see Heyman-Punk stable beat the shit out of Rock and guys who ran to the ring try to save Rock but one man John Cena came out save Rock but i wish Austin is the guy... Team Austin-Rock(just have these two guys as manager role is enough could give young star a huge rub) vs Team Punk-Heyman for Survivor Series


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

There's no one in the backseat. If you watch it again when the car starts driving off after paul sticks his head out the lighting allows you to see through the window and out the back window. There's no figure in the backseat. Would be awesome if next week Punk or Heyman are shown driving off again and they're talking to someone in the back. Also the idea of.Brock coming on and demolishing sheamus would.be awesome


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

You know I would rather keep Heyman and Punk alone but if you notice and think about it WWE Creative has gone out of their way 2 weeks in a row to have wrestlers and announcers alike disrespect AJ who is supposed to be an authority figure that is respected. I mean it's clearly intentional by WWE creative, and I don't think it's to get her out of the GM role either. It's been written as a total copy of Punk's story.

Now we have the ending we have tonight. I don't know. Maybe I read too much into it but part of me thinks she in her role of being able to make favorable matches is going to be added to the mix of Heyman and Punk.

I would dislike that IMMENSELY though. Leave them alone and see what they can do.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

the concept and idea of someone at backseat is there but who ever that guy is up in the air which depend how WWE looking at it.

if it's a Legend then have Austin to planting seed for WM30 or any legend from TNA return like Dudley Boys/Matt Morgan. If it's current wrestler then Christian, once it reveal he could cut shoot-work promo how Vince and WWE holding back all the way from 2005 and how he better than John Cena...ect. Backseat could be any guy from FCW which people have mention Dean Ambrose.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

I think a lot of you are jumping the gun. This may not be as great as a lot of you are making it out to be, you're only setting yourself up for disappointment. Now I am not saying that this will be a bust, but lets just wait and see what happens first.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

Gimpy said:


> Honest question: why do you watch the show if you don't even like the storylines that have the potential to be good?


he has a point tho, even tho punk + heyman it's great and I marked out big time, there's too much evidence of WWE screwing up big angles to trust them to not fuck up this one too

like he said, unless it happens otherwise there's no point in not believing john cena will win everything, including the title at his hometown, if it doesn't happen, then great, awesome, if it does I won't be as disappointed because I was expecting it


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

moonmop said:


> You know I would rather keep Heyman and Punk alone but if you notice and think about it WWE Creative has gone out of their way 2 weeks in a row to have wrestlers and announcers alike disrespect AJ who is supposed to be an authority figure that is respected. I mean it's clearly intentional by WWE creative, and I don't think it's to get her out of the GM role either. It's been written as a total copy of Punk's story.
> 
> Now we have the ending we have tonight. I don't know. Maybe I read too much into it but part of me thinks she in her role of being able to make favorable matches is going to be added to the mix of Heyman and Punk.
> 
> I would dislike that IMMENSELY though. Leave them alone and see what they can do.


No, your mind is wired to AJ https://twitter.com/moonmop and you also have shipper tendencies, so you are seeing things that aren't there. You do know that the entire appeal of Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman is so SO far different than AJ is that it's frankly disturbing that your fascination yields such fantasy booking.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah I don't know how you to come to that conclusion especially since I said in capital letter no less how much I would dislike the idea.

Just something I threw out there, didn't say it was a good idea or anything.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Once again people will look too deep into something. 

All we got was CM Punk kicking Cena in the head, then pulling Del Rio on top of Cena, the ref smacking Punk in the face on accident and Del Rio winning the match. Then we got Punk getting into the car and Heyman sticking his head out before driving away. I, and others here, didn't see anyone in the backseat.

Punk, Cena, Heyman and a referee is all we got in that segment.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahhh, that wonderful rush when something exciting happens on RAW, how I've missed you. Dominate stable formation phase one, check! The Paul Heyman Guys are taking over the Universe...

(No, I didn't see anyone in the back seat.)


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

This moment made this Raw.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Can't believe people are excited for this, obviously it's going to be another angle WWE Fucks Up. People fall for this shit way too easily, Watch Cena win the title at NOC.


Good to see you're maintaining a positive outlook

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

one word.. EPIC!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I feel like they're almost trying to bury punk by having him not wrestle in his hometown and also attempt to turn heel in chicago where nobody is going to boo him.. can this end in any way other than a cowardly heel punk dropping the title to SuperCena who's in full-on "visit dying children, kiss ugly babies and hug fat chicks" mode?

Also bear in mind Cena is close to beating Ric Flair's record for title runs.. how disgusting would it be if they make Punk and Cena hotshot the title back and forth a few times to break it?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I bet the WWE will screw up this storyline.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i hope not like Nexus Angle...Nexus stable was great but they drop the ball having Cena go over them build like Stone Cold go over Vince Corporate Ministry. Nexus got hyped compared to NWO which is great but overtime with bad booking it died...


i just don't know how the fuck Punk is being heel with Heyman...IWC/non-casual simply mark out for this shit. with current product any cool heel will get over and get cheer.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

I really hope this is all a big buildup designed to bring back HHH for his big redemption.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

My post from another thread the other day about booking Punk/Rock/Cena up until WM

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-p...ena-rock-n-o-c-wrestlemania.html#post11961564



> How I would book it:
> 
> - Don't care what happens between now and Rumble tbh, just make sure Punk has the title when it comes around
> - Somewhere along the line have Punk align himself with Heyman
> ...


Really wouldn't be surprised to see Lesnar interfere on behalf of Punk now


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> People Saying That theirs someone in the backseat reminds me so much of how everyone thought the driver in the Nexus angle was someone important.



:lmao I remember that shit.

"The Driver is the leader of Nexus! I just know it guys!"

"GUYS! The Anonymous GM was the driver!"


And who could ever forget the 2/21/11 speculation

"If you clearly look at it from this angle, you can decipher a face that looks exactly like Sting."

:lmao Fuckin' IWC. 

I am excited for the whole Heyman/Punk stuff though. This has the potential to be AMAZING. I am holding back a bit though, because we all know how WWE LOVES to destroy anything potentially good. 


If Lesnar, Heyman, and Punk create a stable....Holy SHIT!


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

INB4 Jack Swagger joins them and fucks it all up.

On a serious note, I bet Heyman does all this to shake things up because of how HHH treated him, then HHH/Cena/Sheamus defeat Heyman's 50 person stable and they finally bury everyone in concrete.

On a really serious note, that ending was fucking awesome.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tut Tut Tut. Punk needs all the help he can get, cause when John Cena catches up with him - he's in so much trouble.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll wait and see how fast they fuck this up before I get excited.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Imma be as excited as I can RIGHT NOW! ...before they go and fuck it up lol.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

The reveal was awesome. Laughed and yelled 'FUCK YES!' when I saw Heyman's head poking out of the window. They didn't have to do anything and he didn't have to say anything, it was simple and that made it even better.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao I remember that shit.
> 
> "The Driver is the leader of Nexus! I just know it guys!"
> 
> ...



Exactly. And then they get mad when nothing happens. "WHAT!! SO STONE COLD AND UNDERTAKER WEREN'T IN THE BACK SEAT?? WWE IS SO STUPID!! I KNEW THEY WOULD FUCK THIS UP!!!!?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Sting in the backseat :mark:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep, of course super excited, and it's really awesome. Next Monday will be good, but like others, I've learned my lesson, 
and I'm not keeping my hopes up. I'm keeping my expectations low (not extremely low since it IS Punk and Heyman!!!) 
and not thinking about possibilities. 
And I'm not going to get excited from reading your guys' prediction cause that always skyrockets my hopes even more! 
So I'm just going to chill out, and mark out when I can, no more marking before anything even happens.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

So guys:

The dirtsheets were right and CM Punk lied about Heyman.

No one here will remember either thing but ha!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> Can't believe people are excited for this, obviously it's going to be another angle WWE Fucks Up. People fall for this shit way too easily, Watch Cena win the title at NOC.


Of course they're gonna fuck it up, which is why we should enjoy it before they actually do it. It's Punk and Heyman, before they inevitably ruin it, I want to enjoy what they do.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Was literally just about to switch the channel and accept another shitty Raw, then Heyman poked his little head out the window and I freaked the fuck out. Amazing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk, Brock and Heyman has the potential to be one of the best stables of all-time. It won't be and they'll mess it up, but it COULD be great. You'd imagine they'll do Cena and HHH vs. Punk and Brock at Survivor Series, where Hunter will go over because he's not going to job twice in a row.

In an ideal world, this would run all the way until Mania with Punk holding the WWE Title hostage till then and Brock just destroying all the big-names/legends that get in his way.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

WWE will fuck this up as usual like they did with the Nexus, Summer of Punk etc.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Heyman and crew vs AJ and crew at Survior Series elimination match for Raw GM position. Callin it now.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Heyman and crew vs AJ and crew at Survior Series elimination match for Raw GM position. Callin it now.


why GM but not higher Position like Members of Board Directors who have most power higher than CEO Vince Mcmahon?.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow...my WWE '12 Universe put CM Punk and Lesnar together...and now it may happen.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Having thought about this a bit more...RAW must have been pretty bad if Paul Heyman's head poking out a car window was the best part by a country mile.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

why are people so excited about ambrose?he has even made his debut also


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

1TheRockHHH said:


> Am I the only one who can't see anybody in the backseat?


Sting?Dean Ambrose?The latter is not known to most of audience and even if he had casually walked as the camera-man,95% of crowd would not have given a shit about him


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> Cena/ADR was a really fun match and I enjoyed the hell out of it. Punk on the other hand, well, I'm starting to get a bit bored with all this respect shit. Well, that was until I saw Paul DA GOAT Heyman stick his bald head out of that car window lol. Well played WWE. I was quickly losing interest in all this respect stuff until the end of the show. I'm still bored with that but if we're going to get Heyman talking then I can more than take it. If it results in a switch away from all this respect shit too then even better. *I'd love for Heyman to say that he and Lesnar took out HHH and that now he and Punk are going to take out Cena. 2 Paul Heyman guys going to take out 2 Vince McMahon or WWE guys if you will*. That would be great and keep me interested. Either way it's nice to have Heyman back. This program needs it because I was quickly losing interest. *It would be even better if he got the GM spot somehow*. Maybe they could bring back those infamous law suits or something lol. Nice hook at the end of the show to get me to tune in next week. Mission accomplished I guess.


Quoting myself here lol but the 2 bolded things are a must imo. Heyman and Brock took out HHH. Now Heyman and Punk to take out Cena. Heyman and his guys vs. Vince/WWE and his guys. If Heyman was GM it would be even better. If this all leads to a huge survivor series match then I'm well in for that lol. Lesnar/Punk and a few others vs. HHH/Cena and a few others. That would be nice. No idea who wins though and I'm not going to let myself get carried away. Fucking massive :lmao at all the Ambrose posts. Some of you people need to get out more because I'm certain that it was actually Sting sitting in the back seat. I'm just going to let this one play out and see where it goes. It certainly has the potential to be something great but this is WWE we're talking about here.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

This could be huge,but if they make Punk lose the title at Night of Champions they'll screw it up.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It was worked to perfection. NOBODY saw it coming, and if say you did, you're full of shit.
> 
> The team of Heyman and Punk can do no wrong in my eyes.
> 
> It was a real MARK THE FUCK OUT moment.



I called it, don't people remember when Punk said he was a "Heyman guy"? I called this ever since Punks heel turn.I just can't believe its actually happening.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I have extremely low expectations.

Prove me wrong WWE, prove me wrong.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

this is how one ends a show. its called cliffhanger. its how lost ended all the time. its what makes people refuse to watch spoilers


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

don't know why you want Heyman as GM while GM has lowest power and for RAW only while HHH who got the power...i said it before if you have Heyman in authority role then have him as Members of Board Directors. how he got that position? is up in the air how you book it.

Didn't HHH came out and said to Vince that Board of Directors remove his day-to-day Operation last year? i could have Heyman who have most influence on Board Of Directors...


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got home from work, watched my recording of RAW.

Is it wrong for me to want to cheer for the heels Heyman and Punk over the faces?

is this the NWO version-2 that the CMPunkMadeChicago Youtube channel was talking about?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WWE pull their corporate chain of command storylines out of thin air. I wouldn't get bogged down over that and neither would they. 

*The Board* - Authority over everybody but an invisible 'Powers That Be' figurehead. 
*Vince* - No longer CEO but still Chairman of the Board.
*HHH* - No longer Raw/SD GM but still COO and in charge of day to day operations.
*Big Johnny* - Fired. 
*AJ* - Sole authority over Raw as GM but can be overruled by Vince/HHH/Board.
*Booker* - Sole authority over SD as GM but can be overruled by Vince/HHH/Board.

That's what I've taken from the mess they've created this past year. If Heyman was to be GM they could include the lawsuits etc and say that Heyman dropped the lawsuits in order to get the GM spot or something. They could easily work it.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Clued said:


> I just got home from work, watched my recording of RAW.
> 
> Is it wrong for me to want to cheer for the heels Heyman and Punk over the faces?
> 
> is this the NWO version-2 that the CMPunkMadeChicago Youtube channel was talking about?


CMPunkMadeChicago is a fake account.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

That was great. Thank you WWE. I love this.
this better than any orgasm.
Give me more of that shit.
Cm Punk and Paul Heyman means wrestling is targeting again ratings over 5.0.

4-3-4


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

People, he stuck his head out of a window. Let's not get carried away calling it a new era and all that stupid shit that happened last year. You're only setting yourself up for disappointment. Just let it be what it is and no, Dean Ambrose was not in the back of the fucking car.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Buckley said:


> They are both innovators. They belong together.


Very good said. They are innovators and like Cena a man who has to fill a gap.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Me personally rather than try and be a booker, make all these crazy expectations for myself to just set myself up for disappointment or have this shitty attitude toward it from the go I'm just gonna be a fan and sit back and enjoy it. I'll bitch later if they massively screw it up.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not holding my breath, but I'm certainly anticipating next week's Raw. Punk might not need help on the mic, but Heyman is a MASTER salesman and that's something no superstars can get enough of. Like Heenan & Flair before; two great heels feeding off of each other. Even if it's a short-time deal, this could help solidify Punk even further.

This has the potential to be the first proper Monday Night Raw main event heel run since Orton in 2009. Both a shocking realization of the times and an exciting prospect. WWE have been doing a piss-poor job with heels for years, and regardless of what the future holds, it's nice to see a little light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

PHX said:


> Me personally rather than try and be a booker, make all these crazy expectations for myself to just set myself up for disappointment or have this shitty attitude toward it from the go I'm just gonna be a fan and sit back and enjoy it. I'll bitch later if they massively screw it up.


I learned this the hard way last year lol. It's the best way to go about it. Expect nothing. If you get something, great. If not, you aren't disappointed. At the very least we should get some great promos. If Cena brings it on the mic like I know he can then it will be even better.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

On another note can someone explain to me why the fuck Dean Ambrose keeps being brought up in this? I get that he has that CM Punk pre WWE hype going for him but shit. I really hope it's not cause of the twitter comment Punk made a while back about him being a secret weapon.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Ambrose in the backseat of the car. :mark:


This is neither constructive nor believable. Ssshhh



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It was worked to perfection. NOBODY saw it coming, and if say you did, you're full of shit.
> 
> The team of Heyman and Punk can do no wrong in my eyes.
> 
> It was a real MARK THE FUCK OUT moment.


Everybody PATYING ATTENTION saw it coming. No, not necessarily in the EXACT way it happended, BUT it was always a possibility. 



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> And some people say how the dirt sheets are always wrong.


They nail it 9 times out of 10 imo.



The Hardcore Show said:


> Hope this leads to an alliance with Heyman, Lesnar & Punk. If it did I wonder what they could call it.


It would be insanely good. I'd love it. 



Blueforce7 said:


> This is the first time in a while I've been really looking forward to the next RAW.


Agreed. Ending it with something exciting, a cliffhanger, it makes you want to see what happens next. It's been a while WWE, but well done!



SteenIsGod said:


> I'm letting people be excited, just pointing out the obvious they will be disappointed.


Just because you're a disapointment doesn't mean everyone will be dissapointed.



xD7oom said:


> one word.. *EPIC*!


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Paul Heyman and Cm Punk, to much awesome mic-ability :mark: Can't wait, and if Brock and Punk form an alliance too, i'll find it interesting.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> the concept and idea of someone at backseat is there but who ever that guy is up in the air which depend how WWE looking at it.
> 
> if it's a Legend then have Austin to planting seed for WM30 or any legend from TNA return like Dudley Boys/Matt Morgan. If it's current wrestler then Christian, once it reveal he could cut shoot-work promo how Vince and WWE holding back all the way from 2005 and how he better than John Cena...ect. Backseat could be any guy from FCW which people have mention Dean Ambrose.


wwe can make it extra cheesy and have christian say "i was in the backseat in paul heyman's car.. just like i have taken a back seat in the WWE!!"

lol..

i am not that excited about this, i am not falling for it this time.. earlier posts people were saying how WWE is going to turn to an edgier product now, like obviously that will not happen.. this is WWE.. WWE is way too corporate 
Vince no longer has balls the size of grapefruit, he now has balls the size of peas..


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol, I'd completely zoned out after 3 hours, didn;t even notice it happen. Ambrose must be good, people want him to debut, so much, that their minds are making things up about seeing him.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

LMAO. WTF does Deam Ambroise have to do with ANYTHING? HAHAHAHA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the idea of CM Punk & Paul Heyman being joined together. I think that would make a great on screen pairing.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Really hope they reference Paul's time as SD GM when he had to push Cena.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

NoyK said:


> This should be interesting. I cannot remember the last time two amazing mic workers worked together.
> They've put the best mouthpiece for monsters, along with the best mic talker.
> 
> What will come out of this?
> ...


I have no idea what will happen but I am very happy they are together and think only good things will come from this


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So nuts people are posting this much about the two of them. Their alignment is certainly interesting but I don't expect much from it, to be honest. I'm not trying to be a typical IWC Debbie Downer either. I just don't see this holding much weight for too long.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a weird feeling that Lawler could help Punk win at NOC


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Jesus wept are people seriously bringing Ambrose into this?

What is wrong with you Ambrose marks? You are obsessed to a level I never thought possible.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

I've been thinking about this a lot recently, but always thought that a Punk/Heyman if alliance if pulled off right could lead to the most epic stable since Evolution. I always thought about how epic it would be for Punk to play the HHH role, Heyman as the Ric Flair, Ambrose as the Orton, and Lesnar as the Batista. This stable could then feud with Cena, Orton, Rock, and HHH in order whilst calling themselves Revolution as a clever play off words that wouldn't be a starnger to us, because of the Wwe 13 trailers and could even serve as a way to help sell the game. 

What do you all think of this idea and could it come to fruition?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

Ambrose is not happening. Even if he debuts, by his gimmick, he would never fit in a stable.

'I'm a psycopath, hmm what do I want? Yes, I know I'll just join this group.'


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



THANOS said:


> I've been thinking about this a lot recently, but always thought that a Punk/Heyman if alliance if pulled off right could lead to the most epic stable since Evolution. I always thought about how epic it would be for Punk to play the HHH role, Heyman as the Ric Flair, Ambrose as the Orton, and Lesnar as the Batista. This stable could then feud with Cena, Orton, Rock, and HHH in order whilst calling themselves Revolution as a clever play off words that wouldn't be a starnger to us, because of the Wwe 13 trailers and could even serve as a way to help sell the game.
> 
> What do you all think of this idea and could it come to fruition?


I'm in the same boat as you.
This is something I would want to see. It could work as a 3 piece stable or a 4 piece. It would definately be a good time to bring in Moxley to the mix.
The name Revolution is an obvious one, with the WWE13 game coming out soon. 
I'd be very excited to see it unfold.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> I have a weird feeling that Lawler could help Punk win at NOC


He may cost Cena the match by mistake can't see him helping Punk


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

sulpice said:


> this is how one ends a show. its called cliffhanger. its how lost ended all the time.


Forget Lost. RAW used to end like this every week during the Attitude and Ruthless Aggression eras. Its just one more casualty of the product's dumbing down in recent years.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

For people thinking this is a big and complicated storyline with some mysterious person sitting in the backseat or something, it's not. Just another angle before NOC where Cena is probably going over. Sure as hell has nothing to do with "Ambrose" or any other random FCW wrestler. They obviously wanted to hook people for next week because of the strong competition from MNF, this is certainly not the way to do it but I guess that's the best they can think of now. 

Anyway, it's Heyman and he's going to talk, so I'm fine with it. It can keep him on screen until his client, The Master of The Brocktagon is coming back.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> For people thinking this is some big storyline with some mysterious person sitting in the backseat or something, it's not. Just another angle before NOC where Cena is probably going over. Sure as hell has nothing to do with "Ambrose" or any other random FCW wrestler. They obviously wanted to hook people for next week because of the strong competition from MNF, this is certainly not the way to do it but I guess that's the best they can think of now.
> 
> Anyway, it's Heyman and he's going to talk, so I'm fine with it. It can keep him on screen until his client, The Master of The Brocktagon is coming back.


I feel this could lead to Paul Heyman screwing Cena at the next ppv


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

you'd really put lesnar with a couple of indie midgets? i love punk but this would look so out of place.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Punk is smart enough that he won't let this story line go to waste. I think he'd flat out quit WWE before he was fed to Super Cena.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Just watched yesterdays RAW and went crazy when i saw Heyman driving the car, this is a proper cliffhanger to end an RAW, can't wait for next week!


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

This was a real mark out moment. It's irrelevant that we knew that it might happen since nothing is set in stone and when you get confirmation of that something great is happening, you get happy.

I think that Heyman is well aware that Punk doesn't need someone to speak for him so I don't think that he'll eat up Punk's mic time. There's big potential here, and I can't wait to see what they can do with the times Lesnar is also there. Punk, Heyman and Lesnar together would be fantastic.

It would have been stupid of the WWE to have Cena go over Punk at NOC as it was, but now it would be down right idiotic. This is the time where they can really turn Punk into the next great heel. Cena should be the one that gives him that credibility.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Heyman will be to Cena what Heenan was to Hogan.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

chbulls1_23 said:


> Punk is smart enough that he won't let this story line go to waste. I think he'd flat out quit WWE before he was fed to Super Cena.


I don't know which sentence is funnier.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'It was a great segment but it's all gonna turn to shit'
'I love Punk and Heyman but WWE will fuk it all up'
'Fuck yeah new alliance but this is WWE n cena will win n I wont watch anymore fuk wwe this is shit im gona kill myself u all butthurt hurr durr'

You're all negative nancies, and yeah enough with this Dean Ambrose shit. I can't wait for him to debut just like alot of people around here but it would make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> 'It was a great segment but it's all gonna turn to shit'
> 'I love Punk and Heyman but WWE will fuk it all up'
> 'Fuck yeah new alliance but this is WWE n cena will win n I wont watch anymore fuk wwe this is shit im gona kill myself u all butthurt hurr durr'
> 
> You're all negative nancies


Yes as WWE deserves people's good faith


----------



## EVLGNVS (Apr 2, 2012)

Team lesnar: Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Wade Barrett

Team Cena: John Cena, Triple H, Kane, Randy Orton, Shaemus 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Roncaglione said:


> Yes as WWE deserves people's good faith


Well if people don't show faith in them, then why would the WWE even try? Don't get me wrong, the company is in a shit heap right now but I prefer to be optimistic and enjoy the moment. I'm not going to kill myself if the WWE makes a mistake.


----------



## EVLGNVS (Apr 2, 2012)

Orton to rko cena to give team lesnar the win. Turning him heel and joining the stable. They terrorize the WWE until the Rumble where The Rock challenges CM Punk for the title and to regain control of the WWE. John Cena enters the rumble to face all odds and to keep anyone in the stable from winning it. Undertaker returns soon after and challenges Brock Lesnar to show him the WWE is still his yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Roncaglione said:


> Yes as WWE deserves people's good faith


It's not for WWE's sake, it's because if you expect WWE to screw everything up it makes no sense to do anything but ignore the product.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

chbulls1_23 said:


> Punk is smart enough that he won't let this story line go to waste. I think he'd flat out quit WWE before he was fed to Super Cena.


This storyline could be huge if done well...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Timing_Issues_at_RAW_Big_Show_s_New_Look.html



> - Paul Heyman has signed a new deal with WWE, as made clear by his appearance on RAW last night with CM Punk. Heyman's original deal ran out at SummerSlam but it was expected that he re-signed when he appeared on RAW the next night.
> 
> One of the reasons behind Heyman working with Punk is to keep Brock Lesnar fresh on everyone's mind while he is away from TV. Word is that both Punk and Heyman were vocal in pitching their on-screen partnership to WWE official
> Re


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

EVLGNVS said:


> Team lesnar: Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Wade Barrett
> 
> Team Cena: John Cena, Triple H, Kane, Randy Orton, Shaemus
> 
> ...


So let me guess.Two of the all time greats one of whom is the future owner of wwe,the world heavyweight champion who has the biggest win-loss record recently and a 9 time champion are goin to lose to a team that contains one guy who hasnt even debuted yet,one guy who hasnt wrestled for a long time,another guy that lost a match in 18 seconds.Dont think so.Cena and HHH are more than Punk and Lesnar.The rest of team cena are too much for team punk


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> So let me guess.Two of the all time greats one of whom is the future owner of wwe,the world heavyweight champion who has the biggest win-loss record recently and a 9 time champion are goin to lose to a team that contains one guy who hasnt even debuted yet,one guy who hasnt wrestled for a long time,another guy that lost a match in 18 seconds.Dont think so.Cena and HHH are more than Punk and Lesnar.The rest of team cena are too much for team punk


Punk & Lesnar v Hhh & Cena would be hugel. I would love to see it


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys, there’s somebody in the backseat. I’m pretty sure it’s Ambrose, but he’s wearing a scorpion t-shirt so he might even be aligned with Sting. What I’m thinking is that Heyman, Lesnar, Punk, and Ambrose joined up with the Beverley Brothers and Bastion Booger to form Aces & 8’s in TNA. That would explain the backstage attack and the scorpion t-shirt. Sting is behind Aces & 8’s!

Seriously though, that was a definite mark out moment as a true fan of wrestling. Even my brother, a casual fan at best, called me and asked why Heyman was driving the car. The last time he ever did anything like that was when Cena first went shoot on Rock (wrist notes, etc.) and when Punk dropped his pipe bomb. Now, as a fan and member of the IWC, fans sometimes get involved in fantasy booking. It’s tough not to, especially when it comes to stables and potential members. I’ve always tried to stray away because I get myself excited for no reason, but I can’t help it so fuck it.

You have Heyman and Punk aligned. Lesnar is working on limited dates, so even though he’s definitely working for Heyman, he cannot be relied upon as a full-time, every week member of the group. A group of five, including Lesnar, with Heyman as the manager could be a SERIOUSLY dangerous force. What would be cool is if Punk and Cena have a classic match at Night of Champions until Brock Lesnar returns and costs Cena the match, destroying him. The show could end with Punk, Lesnar, and Heyman standing over a fallen Cena. The next night on Raw, Cena is purposely kept off of the show and Sheamus calls out Punk for attacking Cena and challenges him to a match. Punk and Sheamus main-event that night and Sheamus has Punk beat until Wade Barrett returns and attacks Sheamus, kicking off a Sheamus-Barrett feud. Those Barrett promos could easily fit into the grand scheme of things, though they probably won’t. The following week, something along the same lines happens and Cena returns to fight them off. As weeks go on, the debut of Dean Ambrose could happen and Triple H returning to take down the group which could bring back Lesnar heading into Survivor Series. A group with WWE Champion CM Punk, World Heavyweight Champion Wade Barrett, Brock Lesnar, a psychopath Dean Ambrose who could have a similar role to the loose cannon Brian Pillman gimmick with a lot more edge, and possibly somebody else would be great. Imagine Ambrose as a true loose cannon, a legit psychopath who sometimes can’t distinguish attacking his opponents or his teammates? He would be extremely dangerous, but a known liability. I don’t think there has ever been a character that would be that unpredictable. It could be a huge gimmick, if done correctly. Team Heyman (Punk, Barrett, Lesnar, Ambrose and Show) vs. Team HHH (HHH, Cena, Sheamus, Kane and Bryan) would be pretty sick and realistic. 

This is all off the top of my head, and that’s the best part. WWE has gotten everybody excited just by showing a fat, ex-promoter driving a car with the WWE Champion inside of it. I love it.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

could heyman/Punk set up a Rock/Lesnar match at mania ? 

think about it , Paul Heyman cuts a promo about how he'll make sure that his client will keep the title as long as possible , Punk keeps the title until the RR . 

Punk vs Rock at the RR , Rock's about to get the pin and the all of a sudden "PAOOOWOOW.. DUN .. DUN DUN DEN .. DEN DUN .. DEN DUN DUN .. DEN DEN .." Brock interferes hits the F5 on Rock and Punk retains 

Brock/Rock II at mania 


(sorry about the attempt to write Lesnar's theme)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Bad Blood said:


> Punk & Lesnar v Hhh & Cena would be hugel. I would love to see it


Team cena vs team punk would be great at survivor series.But cena,hhh,orton,sheamus in one team is too strong.I think they should change the name of teams.Team Heyman sounds better.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> could heyman/Punk set up a Rock/Lesnar match at mania ?
> 
> think about it , Paul Heyman cuts a promo about how he'll make sure that his client will keep the title as long as possible , Punk keeps the title until the RR .
> 
> ...


It could lead to that match very true which could give the feud that edge


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

The problem with rock vs brock is wwe would look bad with the main event between two part-timers.It may send a wrong message to the guys who bust their asses 300 days a year.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> The problem with rock vs brock is wwe would look bad with the main event between two part-timers.It may send a wrong message to the guys who bust their asses 300 days a year.


The match could happen but not as the main event


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



Raizel said:


> you'd really put lesnar with a couple of indie midgets? i love punk but this would look so out of place.


Indy midgets eh? Yeah I don't think anyone in casual land even thinks that way and if they do it's as small a group as the vocal face punk haters (which you didn't even hear on tv EVER unlike the Cena detractors). Lesnar would fit perfectly because he's a Heyman guy and was as sick of the companies direction as anybody when he left years ago.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Bad Blood said:


> The match could happen but not as the main event


The only match that can top that match is taker vs cena which i dont see happening


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Why everyone saying there was someone in the backseat? I didn't notice anyone (probably cause of the dark window)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

Ambrose would be their loose cannon. A promo with Punk, Heyman and Ambrose at the same time in the ring would be just godlike.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember this team? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtuXkxgoK0g

This could very well be the same team at this years SS, just switch Punk for Jones.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

It's a good idea but to be honest, I'm not really a fan of WWE trying to recreate past glories because in the end, that's all it will be compared to. I say just keep Punk and Heyman together with some brief glimpses of Lesnar to provide the 'holy shit!' factor.

Saying that, if there even is a slight chance that Ambrose gets thrown into the mix, I'll still mark out like fuck anyway.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

its pretty much happening. CM Punk and Heyman were giving hints on twitter back in May and it would be great promotional tool for the Join The Revolution theme of the video game.

Ambrose won't be in it, but a stable consisting of Punk, Heyman and Lesnar has the potential to be one of the best ever.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Why everyone saying there was someone in the backseat? I didn't notice anyone (probably cause of the dark window)


There wasn't it's just people(including me) trolling.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Man, their on air partnership is going to be great. Also, when Heyman is in Punk's corner during his matches.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Well if people don't show faith in them, then why would the WWE even try? Don't get me wrong, the company is in a shit heap right now but I prefer to be optimistic and enjoy the moment. I'm not going to kill myself if the WWE makes a mistake.


I'll text myself this post.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - As noted earlier, Paul Heyman has re-signed with WWE as his original deal ran through SummerSlam. In addition to appearing regularly on TV with CM Punk now, *Heyman will be used to hype the Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H rematch that is planned*.


no surprise there.


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

I would pay real money to see Punk and Heyman say "_release the kraken!_" when they sic Lesnar on anyone.

Book this.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

I think this potential stable of Punk, Heyman, Lesnar and possibly a young talent in NXT should be focused on the idea of "respect". Punk has been talking about not having respect since Raw 1001, Heyman has a history of people looking down on him when he was in ECW and Lesnar has been fighting to try to be a legit force in the WWE since his return.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

WWE doesnt know how to book stables though. After one week we'll see hints of Punk vs Lesnar. 

I like the idea though seeing how Evolution was prob the last great stable built to perfection.
Ambrose being the loose cannon could still work even with him in the stable. He could.be that member that does things on his own during the whole show but when they are giving a promo with evevryone in the ring he'll be there. He would be perfect as Punks apprentice.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Why everyone saying there was someone in the backseat? I didn't notice anyone (probably cause of the dark window)


If anyone was in the backseat got to be none other then Lesnar


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I was half asleep as it was ending, but it woke me up with a HOLY SHIT moment.

Awesome.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

leon79 said:


> I was half asleep as it was ending, but it woke me up with a HOLY SHIT moment.
> 
> Awesome.


It was one of those holy shit moments without question. Now let's see what the future holds


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Fuck Ambrose being in the back seat, did nobody see the Scorpion scratch on the car !?!?!?!?
:troll


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope it's nothing big. Because if Lesnar lowers himself to being allied with Punk, that might mean he'll help him retain the title against The Rock which would be a disgrace.

Reading the report above, I'd take HHH vs Lesnar rematch over any type of interaction between Lesnar and Punk, so I really hope this is just Heyman randomly appearing with Punk and nothing more.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I hope it's nothing big. Because if Lesnar lowers himself to being allied with Punk, that might mean he'll help him retain the title against The Rock which would be a disgrace.
> 
> Reading the report above, I'd take HHH vs Lesnar rematch over any type of interaction between Lesnar and Punk, so I really hope this is just Heyman randomly appearing with Punk and nothing more.


I say give the story a chance I do not think its that bad. Let's see how it goes over the coming months


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Didnt anyone else notice this?

Paul Heyman Got a new Car!!!!!
Remember the piece of shit he was driving 3 weeks ago when Lesnar attacked HBk in the Parking Lot?
Bet Brock bought it for him after Summerslam


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



SoupMan Prime said:


> WWE doesnt know how to book stables though. After one week we'll see hints of Punk vs Lesnar.
> 
> I like the idea though seeing how Evolution was prob the last great stable built to perfection.
> Ambrose being the loose cannon could still work even with him in the stable. He could.be that member that does things on his own during the whole show but when they are giving a promo with evevryone in the ring he'll be there. He would be perfect as Punks apprentice.


He would fit the group like a glove! He could be the Joker of the group, with Punk being the Ras Al Ghul, Heyman being the Hugo Strange, and Lesnar being the Bane.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Beaker3391 said:


> Didnt anyone else notice this?
> 
> Paul Heyman Got a new Car!!!!!
> Remember the piece of shit he was driving 3 weeks ago when Lesnar attacked HBk in the Parking Lot?
> Bet Brock bought it for him after Summerslam


I noticed it was a new car but was more shocked about he and Punk together


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

Fuck Ambrose. But apart from that, I don't have a problem with your idea, although I find it hard to picture Lesnar in such a stable where he's not only in a alliance with Punk, but he's taking a back seat to Punk because Punk's the leader despite Lesnar being a bigger star than him? Yeah, that's not happening and with Lesnar's limited appearances I highly doubt it would happen.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Bad Blood said:


> I noticed it was a new car but was more shocked about he and Punk together


Serious question mate, and I don't want to sound like a dick or anything, but... DO YOU EVER LEAVE THIS FORUM!?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> I noticed it was a new car but was more shocked about he and Punk together


I agree.


I'm hoping for a Brock run-in at NoC which costs Cena the match. Well, either that or a clean win for Punk. Or maybe an abandoned match because Cena accidentally breaks his own neck during a spot and can never wrestle again.

Any of those really.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok now these two pairing up is awesome! You can't go wrong. I'm actually excited to see next week's RAW now.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Anark said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a Brock run-in at NoC which costs Cena the match. Well, either that or a clean win for Punk. Or maybe an abandoned match because Cena accidentally breaks his own neck during a spot and can never wrestle again.
> ...


Connor you have been reported for going off topic now back on topic 

Lesnar running in would be great. I feel it works and would add the shock factor to the match


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

just as long The Big Show isn't involved with Heyman/Lesnar/Punk than I am sure it will be fine


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

Heyman to take over as GM and Lesnar to win the WHW title with Punk holding the WWE = 2man Power Trip 2012! one word AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Bad Blood said:


> *Connor you have been reported for going off topic now back on topic*
> 
> Lesnar running in would be great. I feel it works and would add the shock factor to the match


:jay2

Hopefully Ambrose isn't involved in this, IWC will turn on him or punk in 2 weeks. omg they're wasting ambrose with punk fuck u wwe i hate u!!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> Connor you have been reported for going off topic now back on topic
> 
> Lesnar running in would be great. I feel it works and would add the shock factor to the match


I agree.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Like alot of people stated here earlier, having Lesnar make Punk retain the WWE championship, and somehow later win the WHC, making Heyman manage both WWE Champion & World Heavyweight Champion, would be fucking amazing. 

WWE can make this turn to whatever they want, and it could be that small 'boom' that the WWE desperately needs right now. 

Let's just hope they don't fuck this up.. it has so much potential.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

CMSTAR said:


> Heyman to take over as GM and Lesnar to win the WHW title with Punk holding the WWE = 2man Power Trip 2012! one word AWESOME!!!


I wanted to see Paul as a gm again. I think it would be far better then Aj


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Bad Blood said:


> I wanted to see Paul as a gm again. I think it would be far better then Aj


I agree, I think Paul would be far better than AJ


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> *Connor you have been reported for going off topic now back on topic *
> 
> Lesnar running in would be great. I feel it works and would add the shock factor to the match


fpalm Oh dear


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Ether said:


> I agree, I think Paul would be far better than AJ


When Paul was gm for Sd years ago thought it was great so could be awesome again for Raw,


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> When Paul was gm for Sd years ago thought it was great so could be awesome again for Raw,


I agree, could be awesome again for Raw.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Who remembers when Heyman was GM for SD years ago? I thought it was great, could be awesome again for Raw.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Anark said:


> I agree, could be awesome again for Raw.


It would be outstanding for it really would be better then some of the crap we see today


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> I wanted to see Paul as a gm again. I think it would be far better then Aj


Paul E on the mic is great in any situation, would be a great GM.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Bad Blood said:


> *Connor you have been reported for going off topic now back on topic*
> 
> Lesnar running in would be great. I feel it works and would add the shock factor to the match


:ksi2
On a serious note Heyman and Punk can only mean win.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> It would be outstanding for it really would be better then some of the crap we see today


I agree it would be outstanding, really. Better then some of the crap we see today.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ether said:


> I agree, I think Paul would be far better than AJ


Definately. And it might not be a coincidence that AJ had that 'mental breakdown' on RAW, maybe she's getting fired from the GM position soon?

Punk-Heyman-Lesnar running the WWE sounds damn good to me.

But something tells me that if the storyline goes this way, HHH is going to put himself into this storyline because of Lesnar. 

Can you imagine if he actually JOINED them? WWE Champion, WH Champion, General Manager, & C.O.O all together in some sort of 'alliance'? :mark:

One can dream.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Like alot of people stated here earlier, having Lesnar make Punk retain the WWE championship, and somehow later win the WHC, making Heyman manage both WWE Champion & World Heavyweight Champion, would be fucking amazing.
> 
> WWE can make this turn to whatever they want, and it could be that small 'boom' that the WWE desperately needs right now.
> 
> Let's just hope they don't fuck this up.. it has so much potential.


No offense, but "boom" and Punk go together as well as a KKK member and a black man.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

CMSTAR said:


> Heyman to take over as GM and Lesnar to win the WHW title with Punk holding the WWE = 2man Power Trip 2012! one word AWESOME!!!


Yes! Yes! and Yes! In all seriousness that would be awesome. Heyman as the edgy GM, Punk as WWE champ, and lesnar as WHC would be one of the best things to happen to WWE in a long, long time. This would definitely bring legitimacy back to the WWE. :cool2


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

ConnorMCFC said:


> :ksi2
> On a serious note Heyman and Punk can only mean win.


I agree them together only means good things for WWE. Let's hope WWE does not mess this up


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh lol.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Bad Blood said:


> I agree them together only means good things for WWE. Let's hope WWE does not mess this up


Agreed, I can see these two bringing good things to the WWE. Hopefully it doesn't get messed up.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

as I said in another thread, just as long as the Big Show isn't involved with Lesnar/Heyman/Punk I am sure this will be fine union.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> I agree them together only means good things for WWE. Let's hope WWE does not mess this up


I disagree.

No, no, wait. I mean, I agree. Them together = good things. Let's hope WWE doesn't mess it up like they didn't with Hulk Hogan because he's a legend I respect.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



JY57 said:


> just as long The Big Show isn't involved with Heyman/Lesnar/Punk than I am sure it will be fine


That's how WWE is probably thinking right now.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

The only thing Big Show should be involved in with those people is to get F-5'd by BROCK again.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk/Heyman should be awesome and they'll throw in Brock when they can, Im surprised they decided to pull the trigger on this now. I saw it coming at Summerslam but I guess this is a cool way of bringing back Lesnar and it throws in a bunch of potential opportunities for the possible future.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

"Their is a storm coming."


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



JoseBxNYC said:


> That's how WWE is probably thinking right now.


I really hope they are not stupid enough to ruin this by adding that big loser.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

This isn't Batman. Lesnar in a stable and never actually being there to help the stable?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

I don't think Punk would work in a stable, creating an alliance with Heyman and Brock to benefit him individually is more like it. I think he works best as his own man but giving him the ability to use Brock's muscle and Heymans brain is cool anything other than that such as an actual _team_ would be silly as he'd be dwarfed by Lesnar and his character doesn't need to be surrounded by henchmen/goons. 

Regarding Dean Ambrose, let him debut on Superstars where he'll job to Brodus Clay before placing him into stables and slots he has no business being in _#PipeBomb_unk


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

It would make sense for Big Show to be added based on his history with Heyman and like Punk he feels disrespected by the "WWE brass". As long as he isn't booked like a spaz...at least he's a name unlike Ambrose who hasn't even paid his dues or debuted yet.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Anark said:


> I agree it would be outstanding, really. Better then some of the crap we see today.


I'm not getting you. Are you saying Paul E as the GM would be outstanding and better than some of the crap we see today?

If so, I agree.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with everyone.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'm not getting you. Are you saying Paul E as the GM would be outstanding and better than some of the crap we see today?
> 
> If so, I agree.


I agree.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree with Bad Blood.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> I agree with Bad Blood.


Bad Blood is a legend in the business. I don't think we'll see another poster like him for awhile, he's done alot for the business.


----------



## ataris816 (Mar 11, 2007)

Another reason Punk and Heyman work together, especially after Punk took out Jerry Lawler, is Heyman's history with Lawler from 1997. Ties some things together.


----------



## ffocus (Sep 1, 2012)

can't wait for some promos from Jerry Lawler burying ECW.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

This is going to be great!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ether said:


> Bad Blood is a legend in the business. I don't think we'll see another poster like him for awhile, he's done alot for the business.


I agree.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

I would read the 24 pages, but I'd not be able to stand the Punk marks cumming in their pants.

+1 For Heymans expression.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Punk + Hyeman = WIN

That is all


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Meh, does nothing for me personally. So fucking sick of CM Punk.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> I agree them together only means good things for WWE. Let's hope WWE does not mess this up


I also agree.It can only mean good things, not bad.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WashingtonD said:


> Meh, does nothing for me personally. So fucking sick of CM Punk.


Nice try, Cena.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Hopefully Heyman starts doing Punk's bitching for him. I like Punk, but he's been whining way too much lately. Let Heyman do that work.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Very excited. These two are going to be refreshing.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

So we're all in agreement?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

dualtamac said:


> So we're all in agreement?


Not everyone. Don't forget the naysayers and trolls.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

dualtamac said:


> So we're all in agreement?


Me and Bad Blood are. Don't know about the rest of ya'll.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

:mark: Can't wait to see the rest of the story live next Monday! Finally something to get excited about!!


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

Not sure if it's been mentioned before as I haven't read all 25 pages but I expect Lesnar to show up at Night Of Champions. Suck it Cena!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

People get way ahead of themselves. It is a big change up for Punk, however we have no idea as to where they are heading with this until next Monday. I don't see Lesnar doing any run ins, due to fact I am convinced he is facing Undertaker.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Punk Vs Rock at Royal Rumble.

Punk cheats and retains.

Rock gets rematch for the title at Mania.

Punk Vs Rock for the title at mania. 

Heyman and others try to interfere but HHH and Cena make the save.

Punk and Rock back at it again.

Lesnars music hits and he tries to cost Rock the title.

There is no one left to help Rocky.

Until....

Glass Shatters! Austin comes out. Takes out Lesnar. Rock wins the title to close out Mania.

Austin Vs Punk set for WM30 in Dallas!

Endless booking angles for 2013!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> :mark: Can't wait to see the rest of the story live next Monday! Finally something to get excited about!!


this, every Raw should leave you wanting more by the next week, and this week pretty much showed us they can still do it. Cant wait!


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

It would be a moment if he did screw Cena. I feel it would be decent and shocking


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

hazuki said:


> "Their is a storm coming."


"You sound like you're looking forward to it"


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> It would be a moment if he did screw Cena. I feel it would be decent and shocking


I agree, if he did screw Cena it would be a moment. It would be pretty shocking but decent. That's how I feel.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

antdvda said:


> Punk Vs Rock at Royal Rumble.
> 
> Punk cheats and retains.
> 
> ...


Thank fucking lord your not the booker.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

You lot get way to excited.

Its just gonna make cmpunk look even more weak.

And lol at you lot getting excited over some indy guy like ambrose lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, has there been a thread where to the exception of the token trolls, everyone is in agreement that they are awaiting next week's raw in anticipation? IWC wetdream. now just let ambrose debut with them


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Punk and Heyman! WWE surely can't fuck this one up..can they? Marked out when I say Paul pop his head of the car.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



JY57 said:


> just as long The Big Show isn't involved with Heyman/Lesnar/Punk than I am sure it will be fine


Agreed hopefully he isn't involved.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad Blood said:


> It would be a moment if he did screw Cena. I feel it would be decent and shocking


agreed. That would be a moment that is shocking if he did screw cena.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> You lot get way to excited.
> 
> Its just gonna make cmpunk look even more weak.
> 
> And lol at you lot getting excited over some indy guy like ambrose lol


It will help Punk not hurt him just give it a chance....


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Fucking excellent. Best part of last night was seeing Heyman.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

hazuki said:


> "Their is a storm coming."


The WWE better batten down the hatches, because when it hits, you're all gonna wonder how Cena ever thought he could live so large and leave so little for the rest of them.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I totally agree with everyone that says Punk and Heyman together will be awesome! Let's hope the WWE doesn't mess this up. 

I have a feeling this will lead to a Team Heyman vs. Team HHH match at the Survivor Series. Team Heyman would have Punk, Lesnar, Ambrose, Barrett, & Big Show, and Team HHH would have HHH, Cena, Sheamus, Orton, & Ryback. Honestly, I don't know, lol. No matter, that's most likely where this is headed. 

Then, at the Royal Rumble, Punk defends the WWE Title against the Rock, and retains the title thanks to interference from Lesnar. From there, heading into Wrestlemania 29, I have no idea where they will go. The Rock maybe could win the WWE Title in a rematch at the Elimination Chamber, and we get Rock vs. Cena II for the WWE Title. This could be where Punk gets upset with Lesnar for not helping him retain the title, and we get Punk vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania 29. 

Really, it's hard to say.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Mission success. Just...please don't get too mad IF this underdelivers. I hope we can keep a cool head, and not get too hype. May it overdeliver.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If Heyman-Punk are working together, then don't see how Cena can win at NOC. Don't think WWE would bring in Heyman for this, just so Punk loses.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*So it seems rumors where indeed true. Paul E and Punk teaming up..sounds like a wonderful idea. I truly hope they will be able to bounce off each other well. 

I would also suspect that semi shoot era is upon us. *


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

dxbender said:


> If Heyman-Punk are working together, then don't see how Cena can win at NOC. Don't think WWE would bring in Heyman for this, just so Punk loses.


It would be stupid if he was brought into this story only to lose. Paul must play a role at night of champions


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i guess this how they are planning to keep the title on punk untill RR


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus
> Can someone please get #cmspineless a Snickers? He turns into such a Diva when he's hungry... Betty White's in Chicago 2nite!





> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus
> I'm calling Mr. Punk 'Shandy' from now on... Why? Cuz he's rocking a Sh-eamus beard & a R-andy buzz cut! #cmspineless





> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> @WWESheamus yes. A "sheamus" beard. Google Harley Race. Ya might learn something. Like the fact that he never wore 6 inch lifts in his boots





> Sheamus ‏@WWESheamus
> @CMPunk wow can't believe u played the Race-card... But if u ever need a 6-inch lift a swift #brogue to arse will get u there fella


maybe a feud over the wwe title soon after Sheamus lose the world title?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> *So it seems rumors where indeed true. Paul E and Punk teaming up..sounds like a wonderful idea. I truly hope they will be able to bounce off each other well.
> 
> I would also suspect that semi shoot era is upon us. *


We were saying the same sort of thing last year. And we ended up back at the same old shit.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

> Following WWE Raw last night there was no post-show dark match. *Paul Heyman drove CM Punk into the arena and he cut a promo for the crowd* He said he was scheduled to work John Cena but was unable too because he “hurt” him earlier.


Anyone who found a video of this?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> I don't understand why Heyman would be involved.


Because of *THIS*?


----------



## Pareshx (Nov 6, 2006)

max314 said:


> Because of *THIS*?


sharp


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

dxbender said:


> If Heyman-Punk are working together, then don't see how Cena can win at NOC. Don't think WWE would bring in Heyman for this, just so Punk loses.


You didn't expect them to pay 5 million for Lesnar and Kill him in his first PPV? This is the WWE, Anything is possible, I got Cena winning for the fact that Punk has been so dominant in this feud.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

cm punk and brock lesnar in the same team at survivor series perhaps


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

KnowUrRoleJabroni said:


> cm punk and brock lesnar in the same team at survivor series perhaps


Would have been cool, but don't see it happening.

Imagine something like team consisting of Punk,Lesnar and a few other guys, against a team consisting of Cena,HHH,Rock,Taker and 1 other guy.

That'd be biggest Survivor Series match in history.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

since its rumored that Taker might be at Survivor Series (don't know about The Rock). Probably Team Lesnar vs Team HHH mihgt happen with HHH having Cena, Taker, Kane, & Sheamus. And Lesnar having Punk, Bryan, Barrett, & Big Show(sigh)/Dean Ambrose.

I rather them jsut have Lesnar vs HHH re-match at SS and get done with it (and not save it for Mania), set up Taker's next opponent, and have a Team Cena vs Team Punk match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*

Read thread title.

Knew it would be about or include Ambrose. 

unk2

Punk/Heyman/Lesnar is a legit possibility. Ambrose has fuck all to do with anything.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



Starbuck said:


> Read thread title.
> 
> Knew it would be about or include Ambrose.
> 
> ...


Thank god someone pointed this out. What is up with IWC's raging boners for Stables? DO You Know WWE's Track Record of Stables being fed to Cena? 

Ambrose is not going to get a main event slot as soon as he debut's things don't work that way. Even Orton and Batista were on the main roster for 1 Year before becoming a top focal point of Raw.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



Jammy said:


> Ambrose is not happening. Even if he debuts, by his gimmick, he would never fit in a stable.
> 
> 'I'm a psycopath, hmm what do I want? Yes, I know I'll just join this group.'


Punk referred to Ambrose on Twitter as their 'secret weapon', around the same time as punk and heyman were tweeting back and forth.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Punk referred to Ambrose on Twitter as their 'secret weapon', around the same time as punk and heyman were tweeting back and forth.


I heard Punk pointed out to a fan with an 'We Want Ambrose' sign yesterday and told him "he is coming soon"


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



Wsupden said:


> Ambrose would be their loose cannon. A promo with Punk, Heyman and Ambrose at the same time in the ring would be just godlike.


yup the loose canon to do whatever it takes, brock the muscle, Heyman the mind, Punk the mouth


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Beginning of (R)Evolution?*



Starbuck said:


> Read thread title.
> 
> Knew it would be about or include Ambrose.
> 
> ...


(Y)

Absolutely. Some fans don't understand that Ambrose isn't very popular/well known among the casuals. It would make no sense to bring him in to a main event storyline out of nowhere.

Ambrose, like every other wrestler, needs to be built up over time.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

A team with Taker, HHH and Cena on it would destroy every and any thing in sight. It wouldn't even be funny to put Barrett, Bryan, Ambrose and even Punk in there with them. Actually I suppose it would lol. They would all just take turns trying to dismantle Lesnar, ha.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

This thread is rated "Bad"?

Some bitter ass dudes on this forum. lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> A team with Taker, HHH and Cena on it would destroy every and any thing in sight. It wouldn't even be funny to put Barrett, Bryan, Ambrose and even Punk in there with them. Actually I suppose it would lol. They would all just take turns trying to dismantle Lesnar, ha.


yeah I agree thats why a Team with HHH, Taker, Cena, Kane, & Sheamus would obviously win and its not even close, everyone will know which team would win before it started. Thats why its better to end the Lesnar/HHH feud for good with Taker getting involved and a Team Cena vs Team Punk which is more even.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> You didn't expect them to pay 5 million for Lesnar and Kill him in his first PPV? This is the WWE, Anything is possible, I got Cena winning for the fact that Punk has been so dominant in this feud.


You certainly have a point but there's something more than just the addition of Heyman at stake here. With Punk they have a legit chance of creating the new big heel that will carry that aspect of the company. By doing that they need to make him dominant until he has enough credibility. Cena is pretty much the one guy to give him that credibility, even though he's already lost several times to Punk.

In my opinion the perfect thing would be to have Punk retain until at least the Royal Rumble. That would put him at a very long reign, which would basically be his big claim to fame that he can go on and on about to show how great he is. But as you say, it's the WWE and they don't always feel that the same things make sense.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope this becomes a full time pairing.

I love the potential of both guys working together, the mic work could be amazing. CM Punk has gone through such a transition as WWE Champion and they keep finding new ways to keep him fresh and keep his title reign interesting. This is just another one of them and it could be brilliant.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

the fox said:


> maybe a feud over the wwe title soon after Sheamus lose the world title?


I'd prefer a title unification match at Wrestlemania. Punk said it's Wrestlemania main event worthy. Of course maybe the Rock will be WWE champion then.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> People, he stuck his head out of a window. Let's not get carried away calling it a new era and all that stupid shit that happened last year. You're only setting yourself up for disappointment. Just let it be what it is and no, Dean Ambrose was not in the back of the fucking car.


Yes let's not get carried away saying it's Sting in the backseat of the car. LOL


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

I feel that Matt Morgan could potentially be in this new stable... He's got something against the WWE in that they made a fool of him in his previous run with the company. He made his name in a different organization, so he would fit right into this group of Heyman, Lesnar, and Punk... There might be more, too. This is possibly the best storyline WWE has done in years, if they execute it correctly.

They planted the seeds for everything we see happening now, during CM Punk's shoot from 15 months ago. 

Well done WWE...well done.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

▲E.;11978786 said:


> This is possibly the best storyline WWE has done in years, if they execute it correctly.


That "if" is what's got me a little concerned about this angle's outcome, ultimately. I hope WWE don't screw it up because I want to see a good build from week to week capped off by a satisfying and memorable payoff. They have an opportunity to create a tremendous build toward Survivor Series IF they properly execute. The Punk angle last year kept my interest for about three weeks and the 2010 Nexus angle only about two so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much. It's hard not to when you have talent like Punk and Heyman (later on Lesnar) involved together.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Indeed a Punk/Lesnar/Heyman trio would fucking own...please do it VINCE!!!


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Indeed a Punk/Lesnar/Heyman trio would fucking own...please do it VINCE!!!


I would love the faction I hope WWE go with it and just give it a chance. It could be a powerful faction and could do well if used well


----------



## JohnnyBones84 (Jul 31, 2012)

Has everyone forgotten, that Brock Lesnar is done with the WWE? Why would they bring back the Brock/Cena storyline again? 

And, can y'all seriously get over this? It's not like Cm Punk will be represented the same way Brock was, with Heyman. You act as if this was Eric Bischoff. It's so obvious Heyman will come out and tell everyone that he and Punk have similarities and that they're both disrespected and demand respect and blah, blah, blah. C'mon guys, you know how this is going to happen. 

Now, if they could get Triple H into the storyline, that would be worthwhile.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Team Heyman (New World Order): Punk, Lesnar, Nash, Orton, Big Show.

Team WWE?: HHH, Undertaker, Cena, Sheamus, Rock.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is amazing, but I hope that Heyman doesn't steal most of Punk's mic time. They need to split it. Punk is better than even Heyman, he doesn't need someone to talk for him.
> 
> I can't see Cena winning the title now, which is good. It'd be stupid if they ran with Heyman and Punk and then he immediately lost.


Dunno about who is better between them, but I agree with the rest of this post.
Should all be good, and this signals us that, no, Cena won't be winning at NoC. 

Good stuff, I was happy when I saw it, and I liked how the crowd reacted so well.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Team Heyman (New World Order): Punk, Lesnar, Nash, Orton, Big Show.
> 
> Team WWE?: HHH, Undertaker, Cena, Sheamus, Rock.


They just need Punk Lesnar and Paul and nwo is dead needs to rest in peace needs a new name


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I am really hoping this leads to a Heyman/Punk/Lesnar stable - that would be one of the best stables of all time, imho. It's also intriguing that AJ is starting to fail as GM... PLEASE let's have Heyman as the next GM! The absolute ultimate heel stable - Heyman running tingz and Punk as the heel champ who orders beat downs from Lesnar. Ahh... I really hope.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes. I will allow myself to get excited about this. That's the reason we watch, isn't it? Here's hoping this isn't just a way to get heat on Punk so that people will cheer Cena.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

not likely to happen but if Punk and Lesnar participating in a 5 on 5 SS match with Heyman as a manager the rest of the team won't be big names like Orton or Show
maybe Matt Morgan if he signed and others like Cesaro or Ambrose or Ohno?
i can actually see Punk introducing Ambrose to the main roster since he used to tweet a lot about him


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is great for Heyman, who's return was almost useless since Brock does just about fuck all.


I never really saw Punk as the type of guy who would really need a manager at all, especially at this point, but this is a great pairing, they both shoot their mouths off, and this gives Heyman a chance to be on TV more.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Here's hoping this isn't just a way to get heat on Punk so that people will cheer Cena.


I have a feeling that this is exactly what's going on :no:


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

who else could join a stable with heyman/punk/lesnar though? there is nobody on the roster that belongs with them except for ziggler i guess.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Maidenrugby said:


> I am really hoping this leads to a Heyman/Punk/Lesnar stable - that would be one of the best stables of all time, imho. It's also intriguing that AJ is starting to fail as GM... PLEASE let's have Heyman as the next GM! The absolute ultimate heel stable - Heyman running tingz and Punk as the heel champ who orders beat downs from Lesnar. Ahh... I really hope.


On one hand, I can't see how Heyman would become a GM after his client bork'd the COO's arm (twice) and tried to fuck over the company with outrageous demands. On the other, the WWE Board of Directors are the biggest idiots in existence, putting either incompetent fools like Johnny Ace or mentally unstable people like AJ in positions of power (well that was Vince, but still), so why not? The only thing that would scare me about is that there would be huge obstacles to overcome for someone who wanted to end Punk's reign, and we all know who likes to overcome odds...


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> In my opinion the perfect thing would be to have Punk retain until at least the Royal Rumble. That would put him at a very long reign, which would basically be his big claim to fame that he can go on and on about to show how great he is. But as you say, it's the WWE and they don't always feel that the same things make sense.


I also think that would be awesome. That would mean 434 days of a title reign. And that would sound good, and it would be the longest reign in the last 25 years (1/4 of a century).

and if he holds it till Wrestlemania, it would be a 504 days reign.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

JohnnyBones84 said:


> Has everyone forgotten, that Brock Lesnar is done with the WWE? Why would they bring back the Brock/Cena storyline again?


Kayfabe brother, you got fooled.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Kayfabe brother, you got fooled.


We all know Lesnar will be back


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JohnnyBones84 said:


> Has everyone forgotten, that Brock Lesnar is done with the WWE? Why would they bring back the Brock/Cena storyline again?
> 
> And, can y'all seriously get over this? It's not like Cm Punk will be represented the same way Brock was, with Heyman. You act as if this was Eric Bischoff. It's so obvious Heyman will come out and tell everyone that he and Punk have similarities and that they're both disrespected and demand respect and blah, blah, blah. C'mon guys, you know how this is going to happen.
> *
> Now, if they could get Triple H into the storyline, that would be worthwhile.*


NO!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> NO!


It's that time of the year again, where HHH sticks his head in the main program, c'mon, we all know it's true.


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

RKO920 said:


> There is defiantly someone in that back seat.


It has to be Triple H. Punk and Heyman must have kidnapped him from rehab. 

That or you are a dumbass that can't spell.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ERHMARGERD Trips will come back for the Survivor Series team match and probably pin Punk in the process.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Evolution said:


> ERHMARGERD Trips will come back for the Survivor Series team match and probably pin Punk in the process.


I really hope not


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Bad Blood said:


> I really hope not


Oh, the shovel is fast approaching my friend.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

chbulls1_23 said:


> I love the holy shit chants at the end. lmao
> 
> Heres the link to the segment. Just fast forward to the end.
> 
> http://bollyline.info/youtube.php?id=MfxZPVFUozU


Sounds more like an ECW chant to me


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Sounds more like an ECW chant to me


I definitely hear some holy shit chants, but I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't some ECW chants in there as well.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

So, is there a video available from Heyman's promo after Raw, or does anyone know what he said for who happened to be in the arena?


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

Pure gold!


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

Punk + Heyman + Lesnar = gold.

If they become a tag team, and if Kane & Bryan also become a tag team, things are going to hot up there.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk wants to prove he is the Best in the World

So,Punk will be WWE champion
Punk and Brock will also be tag-team champs


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Found this great article on Bleacher Report. The site is garbage for news, but they do have some good editorials every now and then. Written by Tom Clark



> So, CM Punk is a Paul Heyman guy.
> 
> No, for real.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper of Death (Jan 27, 2011)

When Heyman stuck his head out the window I jizzed in my pants


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who wants to see Punk come out next week to "This Fire Burns"?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

yeh after seen that it makes me know forsure hes going to retain against cena at NoC,theres no way their gonna pair him with the greatest mic worker of all time and lose. Im hopin he debuts the new title the night after that and it better look dope!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> Am I the only one who wants to see Punk come out next week to "This Fire Burns"?


you are the only 1 and you won't be the last. so many people want This Fire Burns back but I think Cult of Personality fits his gimmick or heel persona perfectly.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Punk could use a manager. His mic work has been pretty bad lately.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Ambrose in the backseat of the car. :mark:


fuck outta here mentioning his name connected with heyman. be another 12 months before you see that iwc wet dream


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Alim said:


> Punk could use a manager. His mic work has been pretty bad lately.


What mic work have you been listening to? Even if you haven't been a fan of it to say he needs a manager for that reason is pretty ridiculous considering his mic ability.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Night of Champions: Heyman and Punk screw Cena. Any number of ways you can do it.

Hell in a Cell: Finish to NoC match seamlessly sets up a HIAC match between Cena and Punk.

Toward the end of the HIAC match, Cena is dominating and on the apparent pathway to a late, come-from-behind victory when who should appear but Bork Laser? Bork borks the Cell door ala Kane in '97, ripping it off the cage and murders Cena. Punk retains.

5-on-5 for Survivor Series set up.

Team Heyman vs. Team Cena/Good Guys. 

Cena goes to Triple H and gives him the ultimate pep talk to rally him to the cause, just one more fight. After a week or two of hemming and hawing, Trips agrees (heels push him to it, blah, blah, blah).

Punk, Lesnar, Del Rio, Daniel Bryan and a mystery team member (turns out to be Dean Ambrose at the pay-per-view) vs. Cena, Triple H, Sheamus, Kane and Rey Mysterio. 

Whoops, need to remember what happened last year on the way to Survivor Series. Must expect bullshit and try to cope.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Alim said:


> Punk could use a manager. His mic work has been pretty bad lately.


Not since the heel turn it hasn't...



DesolationRow said:


> Night of Champions: Heyman and Punk screw Cena. Any number of ways you can do it.
> 
> Hell in a Cell: Finish to NoC match seamlessly sets up a HIAC match between Cena and Punk.
> 
> ...


Wisful thinking @ that last part. I'd love to see it though.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

After the surprise/mark factor was gone i started to think anout what happen and we´re all going for a huge disappointment...

end of story...NOTHING IS GONNA HAPPEN...because this wasnt a major surprise at all if u think about it.

Remember the infamous punk shoot? He made it crystal clear that he was a paul heyman guy so seeing the two together wasnt a huge surprise...


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

just_one said:


> After the surprise/mark factor was gone i started to think anout what happen and we´re all going for a huge disappointment...
> 
> end of story...NOTHING IS GONNA HAPPEN...because this wasnt a major surprise at all if u think about it.
> 
> Remember the infamous punk shoot? He made it crystal clear that he was a paul heyman guy so seeing the two together wasnt a huge surprise...


You can't be surprised and marking out, start to think about it and realize that it was foreshadowed (which it really wasn't because wrestling isn't planned ahead like that) and then suddenly claim you weren't especially surprised. That's now how being surprised works.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> You can't be surprised and marking out, start to think about it and realize that it was foreshadowed (which it really wasn't because wrestling isn't planned ahead like that) and then suddenly claim you weren't especially surprised. That's now how being surprised works.


you misunderstood me.

i was surprised to see punk with heyman(the whole IWC was ) and loved but the two of them being "friends" isnt a surprise.

that being said , i look forward to see whats gonna happen to monday and if something is gonna come out of this but im almost certain nothing will...(hope im wrong though  )


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

just_one said:


> you misunderstood me.
> 
> i was surprised to see punk with heyman(the whole IWC was ) and loved but the two of them being "friends" isnt a surprise.
> 
> that being said , i look forward to see whats gonna happen to monday and if something is gonna come out of this but im almost certain nothing will...(hope im wrong though  )


Ah, gotcha. That's of course correct that their friendship is known.

As for what's going to come out of it it's smart to don't set your expectations too high, but as long as Punk and Heyman can pitch their own ideas I think things have a good chance to become more entertaining than in quite a while.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Alim said:


> Punk could use a manager. His mic work has been pretty bad lately.


I agree with this. There is no doubt that Punk has very good mic skills, but the last couple of weeks he has lost his promo abilities for some reason. Plus, Heyman is even better on the mic than Punk is, so it's a win-win situation.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Night of Champions: Heyman and Punk screw Cena. Any number of ways you can do it.
> 
> Hell in a Cell: Finish to NoC match seamlessly sets up a HIAC match between Cena and Punk.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to imagine what it would take to convince WWE to have a major PPV without a major title defense (assuming Sheamus would keep it that long).


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I just remembered something. Since he said it himself it's a possibility returning to WWE; can you see Matt Morgan return and join Punk/Heyman/Lesnar(if he does join) ?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

NoyK said:


> I just remembered something. Since he said it himself it's a possibility returning to WWE; can you see Matt Morgan return and join Punk/Heyman/Lesnar(if he does join) ?


I don't mind Morgan myself, but there is no way he should be involved in the main storyline.


----------



## stevieboy (Sep 7, 2012)

If only Punk had stayed perched on the passenger side of the car with the title held high as Heyman drove off it would be been the best heel moment in years.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Start of the Punk Revolution?*

Remember WWE 13? He talked about a revolution, it sort of died out. But I can see it coming back especially with Heyman on his side now.

A lot of his main event run contained foreshadowing so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Start of the Punk Revolution?*

hope not


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Start of the Punk Revolution?*

A 'revolution' in today's industry takes a mega-star. Punk cant even draw ratings consistently. 

Heyman in 2012 without Lesnar is as relevant as William regal.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Start of the Punk Revolution?*

you mean, heel punk will be DLC while face punk will come already in the game? 

not much of a revolution.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I don't know where they are going with Paul Heyman and Punk's association. All I got to say is that this will make Cena vs Punk that much sweeter. I mean it was smart strategy by Punk. Think about it for a second. John Cena and Paul Heyman goes way back to 2003 when Paul was Smackdown GM. So why not have Punk associate with Paul Heyman.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Start of the Punk Revolution?*



Felpent said:


> A 'revolution' in today's industry takes a mega-star. Punk cant even draw ratings consistently.
> 
> Heyman in 2012 without Lesnar is as relevant as William regal.


thats it regal should join heyman, punk, and lesnar followed by another young talent.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I havent read the entire thread, nor do I plan to. Just a little friendly suggestion guys... dont get your hopes too high about this feud because deep down inside I think we all know how it will end.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

You don't need anything other than Punk/Heyman/Lesnar. Anything you add simply waters it down. You want to make money with this group because 2/3rds of it in Heyman/Lesnar may leave at any time even with Lesnar (the biggest reason why it's a money idea) likely signing an extension. Don't add Barrett/Regal/Bryan/AJ/Ambrose/Stan Stansky/Just Joe, they'd just take away focus from the REAL drawing power of the group. Keep it simple.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> You don't need anything other than Punk/Heyman/Lesnar. Anything you add simply waters it down. You want to make money with this group because 2/3rds of it in Heyman/Lesnar may leave at any time even with Lesnar (the biggest reason why it's a money idea) likely signing an extension. Don't add Barrett/Regal/Bryan/AJ/Ambrose/Stan Stansky/Just Joe, they'd just take away focus from the REAL drawing power of the group. Keep it simple.


I agree. but WWE are to stubborn for their own good, they will add un-necessary people & elements to the equation.


----------

